# Costa Blanca to retire?



## furiousfeline (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi everyone. I am looking for information/advice please ......! 
I am planning to visit Spain in May 2015 for about a week to have a look round at what is on offer to rent long-term. I am thinking of Costa Blanca North - I have read that North is more for permanent living, much greener; South -more for holidays. What do you think? 
1. Can you suggest any central places to stay for my week's short visit please that would be suitable to have a good look around?
2. During my week's visit, I am looking to contact a couple of agents that could possibly set up a few long-term rentals for me to view. Do you know any good rental agents please? I could contact them online prior to my visit.
3. I am also looking for advice of best areas to retire to. I have a small dog and a Persian cat and would like to live somewhere that has nice walks, close to other retired British expats, not isolated, as close to beaches as possible, close to transport and amenities (I do not drive). 

Thank you for any advice you can provide me with. Thank you in advance.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Campello is very nice 

not to far from the airport and , not to touristy

you can get the tram which will take you to Alicante or up the coast 

Cheers Tony

Agost Alicante


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

furiousfeline said:


> Hi everyone. I am looking for information/advice please ......!
> I am planning to visit Spain in May 2015 for about a week to have a look round at what is on offer to rent long-term. I am thinking of Costa Blanca North - I have read that North is more for permanent living, much greener; South -more for holidays. What do you think?
> 1. Can you suggest any central places to stay for my week's short visit please that would be suitable to have a good look around?
> 2. During my week's visit, I am looking to contact a couple of agents that could possibly set up a few long-term rentals for me to view. Do you know any good rental agents please? I could contact them online prior to my visit.
> ...



It really depends if you want coastal life or inland. The coast tends to have more 'foreigners' than inland but it really is a question of what you are looking for.

For example, if you were interested in Javea, Denia, or similar, then I would suggest looking at estate agents once you are here and asking about long-term lets. (Spain hasn't really got to grips with the internet yet - or even the telephone. Much better to visit in person.)

I'm biased of course but would never consider the coast for the simple reason that I didn't come to Spain to keep hearing other Brits. We are just 30 minutes away from Gandia and only an hour from Javea, Calpe etc. so (in my view) the best of both worlds.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Furious. You strike me as the kind of person who will pay up front for everything and then discover (too late) that you should not have parted with all of what you did.

Moving to Spain

Rule Number 1:- Remember at all times that all of the Costas are a Renters Paradise. There are thousands of houses, apartments, duplexes etc for sale and for rent. Just open your eyes and see the "Se Alquiler" (To Rent) signs everywhere. Walk in to any urbanisation, road, apartment complex etc and I have no doubt you will pick up a rental.

Rule Number 2:- You might be (sorry! you will be) asked for several months rental up front. Add your current monthly rental to that, Then add in deposit against breakages and suddenly you are in over your head financially. And I haven't even mentioned the Commission, Finders Fee.

Rule Number 3:- Go down the private route and most of the aforementioned charges will not even enter your negotiating strategy.

Rule Number 4:- Keep an open mind and do not lock yourself into too long a contract for one rental or area. The Costas need to be explored by anybody seriously thinking of buying or renting long term in Spain. Fortunately, this is not difficult.

Rule Number 5:- Unless you are dripping money do not even think of buying. You can pick up a 2 bedroom low rise apartment in a good resort and with central location for €550 per month in rental. Electricity charges will be extra. It is worth repeating €550 per month for a 2 bedroom apartment.

Rule Number 6:- In case you must for any reason return to the UK ensure there are airports which you can access easily.

Rule Number 7:- Don't trust anybody 100% (except me, of course!)

Rule Number 8:- Enjoy your experience, have fun learning Spanish, eat well, walk a lot, read as much as you can, swim, make friends.

I forgot to mention that if you intend spending winters/springs in Spain it is far warmer in the south and south east.


----------



## furiousfeline (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your informative replies.
Furious


----------



## furiousfeline (Apr 4, 2011)

I have now booked a short trip to El Campello to look around. Thanks everyone for your advice.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Don't hesitate to catch the tram up a couple of stops further to Coveta Fuma and La Merced, both are some of my favourite areas in the region. Depending on what you are looking for they are worth exploring.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

furiousfeline said:


> I have now booked a short trip to El Campello to look around. Thanks everyone for your advice.


Good choice ! Campello is a really nice place !
also central on the Costa Blanca , which will be great for you to explore north and south , or even in the central Alacante city area ( which in my opinion often gets overlooked by expats ) but is great for the Airport etc,

Cheers Tony , Agost Alicante


----------

